# World Junior Championships - who's watching?



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Title says it all who is watching team Canada?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*omg*

no one .... come on canadians ...lol


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't have to. One of my employees tells me all the play-by-play action throughout the work day...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*way to go*

hhehehhe .lol way to go emplyeee. GO CANADA GO


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Of course, but who is watching the Spengler Cup? Can never get enough hockey 

TSN has coverage of the final on friday 6am est.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

GO LEAFS GO!  lol


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

We are watching our team win though lol


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

WE LOST?! 

booooo


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

And we are going to the gold medal game, Canada and Russia wednesday. Anyone see the game tonight? Fans were cheering we want Russia with 12min left in the 3rd LOL


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Win win win win win win!


----------

